# Bring tears to your eyes



## bigZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Started clearing out the loft and found 3 vintage airfix 1:24 kits. The stuka, spitfire and Focke wulf 190.

I have been lugging these through life since a kid with the intention of building when my skills where up to scratch and then forgetying about them.

Well opened them up to have a look. Every single one has been delibrately broken across the fuse or wings. 

I can only think it was done when I first moved out from home and shared a flat.

I looked on ebay and a vintage Stuka shifts for a £100.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

Aww man, that's a bummer!

Any way you can repair the damage?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

To make you better, these parts were made of plastic. So there is no problem to put them together with a glue. If you do it enough accurate and carefully all will be fine. Really.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> To make you better, these parts were made of plastic. So there is no problem to put them together with a glue. If you do it enough accurate and carefully all will be fine. Really.



Thanks for trying. But they have been twisted and torn. Not clean breaks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't give up on 'em just yet...like Wurger said, they are plastic...there's a chance they could be repaired.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with GG.Could you take some pics and upload here Mate?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2009)

That was bad news. But, as Wurger and Grau' say, don't give up. Even if it means a cut here and there, the gaps can be joined, and there's people here who can offer advice. Post some pics if possible and we'll all see what can be advised.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear it mate

Surely though with lots of putty and glue at least an ok model can be made?

DON"T THROW THEM OUT!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)

What was her name?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2009)

I want pics of those kits that are unsavageable. First I'm dubious. Second, I bet us forum mates can give you tips for making them whole again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> What was her name?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2009)

Stinkin spiteful bitch......


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2009)

You only had a tear in your eye .....I would have gone f*cking ballistic


----------



## bigZ (Feb 2, 2009)

I will try and post some pics before I fly to NZ.

I was hoping to sell the stuka to raise funds and buld the other too.

I think it was a stinkin stupid bastard( shared a house with 2 other guys when I first left home).

Anyone intrested in a scratchbuilt RC Sopwith Scooter. Can have for free but requires a new wing(severe hanger rash) RC gear and engine. Never flown as kids came on the scene. Just have to pickup from Wirral UK.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 3, 2009)

The 190 is easy to fix. The Stuka is cracked across the fuse and some transparancies smashed. I can fix but was hoping to sell.

The Spit is a mess. Apart from the splits the fuse and wings are badly warped and twisted.

Does Airfix still sell the Stuka? 

Prices on boxs are Spit £8, 190 £11.25, Stucka £13.25


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

The Stuka looks like it might repair OK, but I agree about the Spit. I'm not sure if the Stuka has be re-released yet, but the Spit, Mustang and FW190 are currently in circulation, at approximately £40 to £44 !! The Bf109 is about £34 - I got one at Woolworths in the January Sales, about three years ago - retail then about £27 - I paid £7 !!
Just thinking, the Spit might build as a twisted, belly-landed example!
EDIT: Last known price of the Stuka was the same as the Harrier, around £50!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 3, 2009)

(drooling over Stuka boxart)

I'd buy it for the Boxart alone

Better than I thought ,All the best with the recoverery mate


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG...I had that Stuka kit when I was a kid!

I cherished that model, though the paint job wasn't the best, since I meticulously painted the entire thing by hand, but hanging from my ceiling, it just _looked_ like it was cruising along somewhere across the front lines!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 4, 2009)

Spit looks in a bit of sorry state but I agree with Terry the stuka could fly again.

Some internal bracing using strip plastic, bit of filler and it could be alright.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)

For me all of these broken parts look good and can be repaired.But the question is if you want to make them or sell.But I'm sure you know what it is done to somebody who tries to sell something here.... humm.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm with you Wojtek!

It would make for a very interesting/challenging/cool build!

BigZ if you are gonna sell ,Let me know! I'm keen on the Stuka!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm with Wurger. Taking the scale into account and if you want to build, I think they are salvagable.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Wurger said:


> For me all of these broken parts look good and can be repaired.But the question is if you want to make them or sell.But I'm sure you know what it is done to somebody who tries to sell something here.... humm.



Wouldn't dream of trying to sell it here. Would be like putting a grenade in my pants and pulling the pin. 

I think the main problem is the Spit. If I cant get spare parts from Airfix. I could always do a half sunk Spit in some beech scene(Anyone got any photos?).

"BigZ if you are gonna sell ,Let me know! I'm keen on the Stuka!"

Sorry Daniel but theirs no more room in the case.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)

A grenade in pants and pulling the pin....   well said.

Could you take some close up pics f the Spit? I would like to have a closer look at these broken parts.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Wurger I will post in a couple of weeks as am leaving the country in the morning. Appreciate the help and the encouragement guys.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)

No problem.Have a nice journey.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck in NZ man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 5, 2009)

Have a safe journey mate! You'l enjoy it here


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wish you the very best of success mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah! Good luck mate hope things work out for you.....


----------

